# Spring parts necessity, DIY T-shirts printer



## hvwcotton (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi I am making a T-shirts printer by mimicking a fancy commercial one.
I see lots of commercial T-shirts printers have those spring parts pulling the arm bracket. Are those spring feature necessary for printing technically? 

If not I would opt those spring parts for something more simple like a stick that lock the arm when it is up.

I made an off-contact adujsting feature with an adjuster bolt though.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

You do this ?


----------



## hvwcotton (Apr 20, 2015)

Do I what?


----------



## Blue Pig (Apr 13, 2015)

I've seen someone use a couple of hinges that had clamps, which I believe are sold at some supply houses and then used pulleys, cord, and weights as a lifting mechanism.


----------



## hvwcotton (Apr 20, 2015)

Without a lifting mechanism, what problems do i have?

I have read Simple Screenprinting: Basic Techniques & Creative Projects 
by Annie Stromquist. In the book, a lifting mechanism is just a piece of wooden stick called a drop stick attatched to the frame. Does it work for T-shirt printer as well? I am just wondering.. 


Link: http://amzn.com/1579906648


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You can do that or you can even use bunjee cords. Anything that will prop your screen up is fine. I think using a stick would just eat up a little more time.


----------

